# Where to order fish from overseas ?!?



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey guys.

I'm planning on starting a 120gal(72x20x20") freshwater aquarium in the near future so I'm trying to do my homework and see where I can get some fish from overseas.

I'm gonna put more than a few fish in that tank so I need an "outside" supplier that can supply some cheaper fish.

I think the tank will be a Rainbowfish and tetra tank...mostly.

I already have a price list from one of these sellers but I wanna know if his prices are good compared to what's out there.

If you have any fish/price lists from some of the overseas sellers, please lemme know.

Any piece of advice is more than welcomed.

Thanks.

_PS for Mods: please move this thread to the right section if this is not where it's supposed to be posted....thanks._


----------



## 240g rich (Apr 11, 2021)

Alexpatrascu said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I'm planning on starting a 120gal(72x20x20") freshwater aquarium in the near future so I'm trying to do my homework and see where I can get some fish from overseas.
> 
> ...


I'm having same problem. I want to order a bunch of fish. Not sure who to call. I know there are importers that handle this. They have to get it through customs. They check the fish and add oxygen to bags before mailing it to your address. Can't find any in Canada. Or who what company I trust to order fish from. Was looking at few companies around asia


----------

